# Horse Agility



## babygoose (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 1, 2009)

I love it! What a fun idea and what a cool horse that is





I love doing agility with my dogs, I bet the minis could use a lot of my dog agility equipment, they are so small.... I love their big horse "tunnel" LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting that. There sure is alot of hrs./months put into that training and building all that equipment. I wonder if that is a proffesional performance horse or circus horse in his "spare time"

I would only wish that he had a dryer area to work...it seemed pretty slippery in areas. Remind me to never live there ...does the sun ever come out?? Great Video


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 1, 2009)

In this area, "hands free obstacle" is similar and pretty popular, using regular halter obstacle courses. I haven't done it but I know several people who have.

That is pretty impressive - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 1, 2009)

That was great to watch.

I do some of those with my minis only mine are young so I dont do any jumping yet.

I cant wait. I love doing the agility with them and I just use my dog stuff only we supported better and made the walks wider.

The horses love it I think they think you are playing with them.

Thanks for taking the time to post that video.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Dec 1, 2009)

What an awesome video!!!!! Thanks for sharing it. Truly something what you can actually do with horse's.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 1, 2009)

There's minis in quick photos in this one:


----------



## Zipper (Dec 1, 2009)

That was a good one to as it showed you how to start them and work your way up to the finish.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2009)

I guess there are no new ideas in this world!



Just a couple of days before this was posted Mom and I were discussing how much we're looking forward to doing agility with our Sheltie and I made the comment that wouldn't it be funny if I trained Kody and Turbo to do the same obstacles and ran all three of them? The guy in these videos did a very impressive job and I got a lot of ideas from watching him. I'll admit I'd been a bit confounded by how to make a horse-sized tunnel for instance!



Not sure I'll try that A-Frame as it looks a bit dangerous, but the "wait table" and tunnel I'll use for sure. Would be fun to do the suspended tire jump as well once Turbo is old enough and Kody's back is better.

Thanks for sharing.

Leia


----------

